# signature gone



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi ,
ive tried to change my signature and nothing is coming up only the text. Also my membership number strip has turned to text !!!! any ideas ???? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, I tried it & it says your membership has expired..  
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You've ticked the box which turns BBCode off below where you enter your signature.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, I tried it & it says your membership has expired..
> Hoggy.


22nd December it runs out, I have just checked :? . I haven't had the car a year so couldn't have run out yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, As Nem says you also have BB Code disabled in your profile. If I paste it into a post it works.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, As Nem says you also have BB Code disabled in your profile. If I paste it into a post it works.
> Hoggy.


Yeah done it now Hoggy, but it's buggin me now why it's expired ??? Its a yearly membership isn't it ??? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, Its an annual membership, PM Nem, he can double check for you.. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Will do thanks,


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You've not expired else it would say "expired" and not "invalid" or "unknown".

You've not put your membership number OR your username in the signature code.

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nem, Yesterday & 5 minutes ago it said expired, so Stevie has changed something recently.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nem, Yesterday & 5 minutes ago it said expired, so Stevie has changed something recently.
> Hoggy.


Yeah I put the order number in but said invalid so put a zero infront and then said unknown ! I'll try my user name


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

What is the code and where would I find my mem number, any ideas..? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, It would have been in the original Email.. Membership No. After (member=) & username after (user=)
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, You have put membership No. as W00038 & user as 127ultima
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try W00038 your membership expires at the end of the year

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Try W00038 your membership expires at the end of the year
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Yep done it but no good. I'll try it later on my laptop. May be my iPad is messing it up ???? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, Your user name still says 127ultima instead os Stevieb77
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, Your user name still says 127ultima instead os Stevieb77
> Hoggy.


Yep did that but no good.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, I think you have a . or , between & and user. Remove it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, I think you have a . or , between & and user. Remove it.
> Hoggy.


Wheyyyyy, sorted top man Hoggy. Had a , and %20 for some reason ,,,,, cheers bud


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, At last.. :wink:








Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, At last.. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now on to the signature........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, I was hoping to be in bed by Midnight.. :lol: :lol: :wink:

Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your Sig box in profile. & don't mess up your Member banner. :wink:

Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, I was hoping to be in bed by Midnight.. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free.
> Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your Sig box in profile. & don't mess up your Member banner. :wink:
> ...


I will do, thanks for your help mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stevie, Excellent..
Hoggy.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stevie, Excellent..
> Hoggy.


that was easier wasnt it [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------

